# engine swap



## DaJoker813 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ok nissan fam quick question got an engine for a 2001 that i need to put in my 2000 altima will it work 2000 took a crap on me


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be a direct swap.


----------



## DaJoker813 (Jun 25, 2011)

smj999smj u are a beast thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Uhm...okay.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

DaJoker813 said:


> smj999smj u are a beast thanks


Yeah man, your a beast!! Thats just funny, made me laugh for a bit.:loser:


----------

